# How do you "turn" your work when knitting?



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

When I see the instruction to turn my work, I do just that - turn the work around, shifting the right needle to my left hand and the left needle to my right hand. But today, I was perusing a site with knitting techniques, and I think I may have been doing this all wrong. (I'm still a beginner, so no surprise, really.) Here's the link to the site I was viewing -
http://www.auspinners.com.au/knitting-information/knitting-information.aspx

Scroll down to "Knitting Techniques" then click on "Turning" to see what I was reading.

So my question is - Is this the correct way to turn? Or does it matter? I would think this method would leave a purl-like stitch on the work. How do you ladies turn your work?


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That looks like short row shaping techniques. Is that what you are talking about or literally what to do when you get to the end of the row?


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm asking what to do when you get to the end of a row? But what do you mean by short row shaping technique? I guess I don't know enough to know what to ask here.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

It's kinda hard to explain, but short rows are a technique where you make your knitting "curve" - like to make a heel on a sock. In order to do it you knit fewer and fewer stitches each row by turning before you get to the end. That's what they are referring to. If you really want to learn how to do that, let me know and I can give you some videos to watch, but the answer to your original question is that when you come to the end of a row in normal knitting, you do just exactly what you said, switching the needles to the other hand. Hope I haven't confused you too much.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

nancyannin said:


> I'm asking what to do when you get to the end of a row? But what do you mean by short row shaping technique? I guess I don't know enough to know what to ask here.


When you get to the end of a row of knitting, then you turn your work so that you will knit back again to the beginning of the edge row.

Short row shaping is what you will use when you knit a sock and turn the heel. If you are not using a pattern that requires short row shaping, then you dont need to bother your head about it. If you are using a pattern that requires short row shaping, then you will follow the pattern word for word and you will see the short row shaping take place right in front of you.

Basically the short row shaping is used when you want to create a curve type of "bowl" in your knitting. Some patterns use this and others dont. You will learn your knitting and increase your knitting knowledge and skills as you go along. Knitting is not something you can learn with "head knowledge" you also have to "learn to do by doing". This 4H motto sure was a good sound one to learn by. Good luck, and welcome to the world of knitting.

One more thing, do not ever ever ever think that any question you have about knitting is dumb or stupid. We can only learn if we ask questions. All knitters had questions and we still do. We also love to teach new knitters how to knit and we love to share our knowledge and experience with you. Remember, all knitting is good and every knitter tweeks the knitting to suit themselves. Love to have you on here!!


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

OK, now I understand. I've knit several pairs of socks, and the patterns said to do exactly what you said - turning before the end of the row. I didn't do it correctly, but I'll know better the next time. Thank you for the explanation. You described it perfectly.


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

When working flat and knitting to the end of the row, I alternate the way I turn my work. One row is turned left and the next row is turned right. This keeps the working yarn from untwisting or becoming more twisted. I especially do this when working with two colors to keep the yarns from twisting around each other.
Yvette


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I think the site you have posted is Australian and they use different terms than American. That might be why it is confusing you. The .au in the URL designates Australian site.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> I think the site you have posted is Australian and they use different terms than American. That might be why it is confusing you. The .au in the URL designates Australian site.


This is not so for this particular article on turning. It is straight forwards in talking about the turning used on short rows. This is where she got mixed up as the turning is also used for flat knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Nothing to do with terms in this case. It is turning in the middle of a row i.e. short rows. NOT at the end of the row. The reason for the way suggested in the description is to avoid holes in the middle of the work (not an issue when turning at the end of a row).


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Your explanation of what you do is sort of confusing. But if, at the end of the row, you put the needle with the stitches on it into your left hand and use the empty needle to knit them off, then you're doing it right. Don't overthink it.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I just started a Wingspan shawlette. It says to "turn" at the end of the row and I did just that. I turned it around putting the left needle in the right hand and the right in the left. Was I incorrect in doing it this way? Is there another way I should have "turned?" :0


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

nancyannin said:


> OK, now I understand. I've knit several pairs of socks, and the patterns said to do exactly what you said - turning before the end of the row. I didn't do it correctly, but I'll know better the next time. Thank you for the explanation. You described it perfectly.


I would follow your pattern rather than a general directions site. The pattern you use should let you know what method of heel they are using and how to work it. If you do something else you are changing the pattern. No problem I do that all the time but I know that I am doing it and why. Follow the pattern till you understand your knitting and why things are done a certain way. For socks my favorite heel now is the "Sweet Tomato Heel" by Cat Bordi. Only directions for that are her book or 'getting it' from the one video she has on youtube.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> I just started a Wingspan shawlette. It says to "turn" at the end of the row and I did just that. I turned it around putting the left needle in the right hand and the right in the left. Was I incorrect in doing it this way? Is there another way I should have "turned?" :0


In any pattern that it does not specify to wrap and turn I would just turn the work...


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I am also knitting The Wingspan Shawlette. You are doing it the correct way. There are short rows in this pattern so you will also be turning before the end. The directions are very good, I found so. If you follow the instructions you'll do fine. The directions state that you don't wrap the stitches. It gives it a nice effect. I'm finding it a lot of fun to knit.

Jan


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

fludzbug said:


> I am also knitting The Wingspan Shawlette. You are doing it the correct way. There are short rows in this pattern so you will also be turning before the end. The directions are very good, I found so. If you follow the instructions you'll do fine. The directions state that you don't wrap the stitches. It gives it a nice effect. I'm finding it a lot of fun to knit.
> 
> Jan


Thanks Jan....
:lol:


----------



## Bev.in.Colo (Jul 27, 2012)

I really need to see these videos too. My favorite colored yarn afghan drops is not even across the row ends. Instead of being able to fold it evenly, each end is way up on one side, and down on the other. Really makes me mad to see what I did. I'm ready to try another, but need to learn this technique, too.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

The method shown in the link is "wrap and turn", used for short row knitting to avoid a hole and places the yarn in the proper position to go on with the directions.
As the rest of you say, this is most often used in turning a heel.

Carol J.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I take the needle in my right hand and put it in my left hand. Then I take the empty needle from my left hand and put it into my right hand.

That works well, because then I have a needle with stitches in my left hand, and I am ready to knit or purl the stitches onto the empty needle.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

nancyannin said:


> When I see the instruction to turn my work, I do just that - turn the work around, shifting the right needle to my left hand and the left needle to my right hand. But today, I was perusing a site with knitting techniques, and I think I may have been doing this all wrong. (I'm still a beginner, so no surprise, really.) Here's the link to the site I was viewing -
> http://www.auspinners.com.au/knitting-information/knitting-information.aspx
> 
> Scroll down to "Knitting Techniques" then click on "Turning" to see what I was reading.
> ...


left hand needle has all the stitches ... and with my right hand needle I'm knitting or purling those stitches off the left and onto the right. When all the stitches are off the left needle and on the right needle - put the right needle with the stitches into your left hand - and then use the empty needle in your right hand. Repeat.

That is the 'turn' I understand. Unless you're doing a wrap stitch or entrelac.


----------



## lgood (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Nancyannin,
I just took this FREE ONLINE COURSE, SHORT ROWS AT CRAFTSY. Fun way to learn! You watch whenever you have some time, stop, start, replay, watch as many times as you want, you can even ask questions! There are 10-pages of written instructions to print up, if you choose. I had great fun knitting along with the instructor and learning all of the intricacies of short rows :O)) Here is the link to sign up:
http://www.craftsy.com/class/short-rows/96


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

lgood said:


> Hi Nancyannin,
> I just took this FREE ONLINE COURSE, SHORT ROWS AT CRAFTSY. Fun way to learn! You watch whenever you have some time, stop, start, replay, watch as many times as you want, you can even ask questions! There are 10-pages of written instructions to print up, if you choose. I had great fun knitting along with the instructor and learning all of the intricacies of short rows :O)) Here is the link to sign up:
> http://www.craftsy.com/class/short-rows/96


I am taking this course, and would recommend it. I still have to finish the course, but found it was well organized; I have learned a lot about short rows for shaping and ways to wrap and turn.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> It's kinda hard to explain, but short rows are a technique where you make your knitting "curve" - like to make a heel on a sock. In order to do it you knit fewer and fewer stitches each row by turning before you get to the end. That's what they are referring to. If you really want to learn how to do that, let me know and I can give you some videos to watch, but the answer to your original question is that when you come to the end of a row in normal knitting, you do just exactly what you said, switching the needles to the other hand. Hope I haven't confused you too much.


Great explanation!


----------



## GiGiRose (May 18, 2012)

I just learned how to do german short rows and for me it is easier and doesn't leave a hole where you turn around. I am going to do another wingspan using this method. If you go to you tube and search for German short rows the video should come up.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

nancyannin said:


> When I see the instruction to turn my work, I do just that - turn the work around, shifting the right needle to my left hand and the left needle to my right hand. But today, I was perusing a site with knitting techniques, and I think I may have been doing this all wrong. (I'm still a beginner, so no surprise, really.) Here's the link to the site I was viewing -
> http://www.auspinners.com.au/knitting-information/knitting-information.aspx
> 
> Scroll down to "Knitting Techniques" then click on "Turning" to see what I was reading.
> ...


Nancy, the article refers to both the regular turn row to row, which is just switching hands and the short row is the longer explanation, which is often used to shape a garment if you are busty, turning a heel with short rows, and I guess a shawl collar which is her explanation example. hope this helps d


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Ladies - thanks so much for all of your help. I really appreciate the prompt replies and the expert advice. I'm learning so much from all of you. I still haven't progressed much beyond little projects - socks, belt, clutch purse, scarf, a summer top (that didn't fit me, but it should fit someone). But someday, I hope to attempt some of the beautiful patterns that you have posted on the site. I already have a folder of projects saved on my laptop for when I've improved my skills.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> It's kinda hard to explain, but short rows are a technique where you make your knitting "curve" - like to make a heel on a sock. In order to do it you knit fewer and fewer stitches each row by turning before you get to the end. That's what they are referring to. If you really want to learn how to do that, let me know and I can give you some videos to watch, but the answer to your original question is that when you come to the end of a row in normal knitting, you do just exactly what you said, switching the needles to the other hand. Hope I haven't confused you too much.


Perfect explanation...... I learn something new every day ! I have used the technique but didn't know it was called 'short rows'


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

nancyannin said:


> When I see the instruction to turn my work, I do just that - turn the work around, shifting the right needle to my left hand and the left needle to my right hand. But today, I was perusing a site with knitting techniques, and I think I may have been doing this all wrong. (I'm still a beginner, so no surprise, really.) Here's the link to the site I was viewing -
> http://www.auspinners.com.au/knitting-information/knitting-information.aspx
> 
> Scroll down to "Knitting Techniques" then click on "Turning" to see what I was reading.
> ...


Turning is exactly what you are doing. In some cases you turn at the of a row. These instructions, however, are teaching exactly what you need to do to prevent an inadvertant increase by telling you the working yarn needs to then go under the needletip. If you bring the yarn to the back over the needle tip you can create an increase either by treating it as a yarn over in the next row, or by pulling the last stitch in the prior row that was knit up over the needle making it look like two stitches to be worked. This is a terribly common novice knitting mistake, I'm happy to see it addressed this way.

Short rows are where one works only a partial row of stitch, then turns the work, knitting or purling back over a number of stitches, usually to add fullness in an area of the work (think bust darts in sewing). You knit so many stitches, bring the yarn forward as if to purl, slip the next stitch, turn, slip that stitch back, and bring the yarn back into the working position. When you have worked all the short rows necessary, when you work all the way across again, you'll pick up that wrap with the stitch its around and knit them together to prevent a hole.

In all cases you need to be sure you move the working yarn to the appropriate position to work the return row, it should not leave a purl type stitch on the work when done correctly.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

fludzbug said:


> I am also knitting The Wingspan Shawlette. You are doing it the correct way. There are short rows in this pattern so you will also be turning before the end. The directions are very good, I found so. If you follow the instructions you'll do fine. The directions state that you don't wrap the stitches. It gives it a nice effect. I'm finding it a lot of fun to knit.
> 
> Jan


I just finished the Wingspan and really liked working this pattern but did NOT like working with the yarn I chose (Jo-Ann Sensations Breeze). It worked out OK in the finished product. I just didn't like the feel of it while knitting since I never felt like I had a good grasp of the yarn.

Another thing: Don't be afraid to make it longer. On the advice of another knitter who'd made the Wingspan, I continued on and mine has 10 triangles.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

when they said to knit to the end of the row you just turn your work so you are knitting back... with the wing span you knit back you turn 16 stitches before the marker. In that case you are turning before you get to the end of the row. Just follow her instructions word for word and it is quite easy.. I just LOOKS complicated... 


marylo12 said:


> I just started a Wingspan shawlette. It says to "turn" at the end of the row and I did just that. I turned it around putting the left needle in the right hand and the right in the left. Was I incorrect in doing it this way? Is there another way I should have "turned?" :0


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I also did the Craftsy short row course. The woman is pretty good teaching it.

As for turning, the article presented makes it very clear at the beginning that there are 2 different techniques. The first is for knitting across a row and turning. No mystery here.

The second is for doing short rows which she refers to as turning in the middle of the row.

As a newer knitter you may have missed that little distinction which is what caused confusion.


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

nancyannin said:


> When I see the instruction to turn my work, I do just that - turn the work around, shifting the right needle to my left hand and the left needle to my right hand. But today, I was perusing a site with knitting techniques, and I think I may have been doing this all wrong. (I'm still a beginner, so no surprise, really.) Here's the link to the site I was viewing -
> http://www.auspinners.com.au/knitting-information/knitting-information.aspx
> 
> Scroll down to "Knitting Techniques" then click on "Turning" to see what I was reading.
> ...


The website for "knitting techniques" was absolutely priceless to me. As a new knitter this is great.....thanks for sharing. It is now one of my favorites on my computer. Thanks again!


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I am a beginner too. But I have read that "turning" your work means to turn "counter clockwise". Also when you turn your work (depending on pattern) You knit one row, turn and purl the next. (Stockinette stitch). Boy, did you say you have done socks? Then you are ahead of me. I am just learning to do them.
My problem is I get bored and put my work down and start something else! I think I have 5-6 projects started.
Good Luck


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

This seems to work the same as a wrapped stitch when you are doing short rows for a sock heel. It seems to fill up the space so there will not be gap.


nancyannin said:


> When I see the instruction to turn my work, I do just that - turn the work around, shifting the right needle to my left hand and the left needle to my right hand. But today, I was perusing a site with knitting techniques, and I think I may have been doing this all wrong. (I'm still a beginner, so no surprise, really.) Here's the link to the site I was viewing -
> http://www.auspinners.com.au/knitting-information/knitting-information.aspx
> 
> Scroll down to "Knitting Techniques" then click on "Turning" to see what I was reading.
> ...


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

The second sentence in the pdf says to swap needle into other hand which is what you said you are doing. This for normal turning at the end of the row. Or for dividing for a v-neck etc. 
The other one they talk about is for short rows and is known as wrap and turn This is useful for many things eg heels on socks etc.


----------



## bellasmom (May 7, 2012)

There is also a garter stitch baby sweater pattern that uses the short row technique your sweater is knit from nexk down to bottom and proceeds all around. There are 60 stitches - first row knit 60 2nd row knit 60 next row knit 10 and turn knit 10 back to neck next row knit 60 etc there are twice as many knit 60 rows as knit 10 and that forms the shoulder bodice part - very cute sweater for beginners but I have knit many of them for my own kids and used them for in the house on top of pjs.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

The wrapped stitch short row turn is a whole nuther animal. Google Cat Bohrdi's sock heel techniques . Its used for "afterthought heels". 
The short row heel, ends each row with a decrease followed by 1 more stitch. Some call for it to be slipped, some not. slipping the last stitch of each short row creates a little ridge design outlining the heel "pocket" on each side. 
Learning to knit is full of AhA moments! But the only way to achieve them is to ask questions when you are in doubt. Lots of great answers on this site. thats why I gotta have my daily read of Knitting Paradise. Love to learn1 Joan 8060


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

nancyannin said:


> When I see the instruction to turn my work, I do just that - turn the work around, shifting the right needle to my left hand and the left needle to my right hand. But today, I was perusing a site with knitting techniques, and I think I may have been doing this all wrong. (I'm still a beginner, so no surprise, really.) Here's the link to the site I was viewing -
> http://www.auspinners.com.au/knitting-information/knitting-information.aspx
> 
> Scroll down to "Knitting Techniques" then click on "Turning" to see what I was reading.
> ...


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

bellasmom said:


> There is also a garter stitch baby sweater pattern that uses the short row technique your sweater is knit from nexk down to bottom and proceeds all around. There are 60 stitches - first row knit 60 2nd row knit 60 next row knit 10 and turn knit 10 back to neck next row knit 60 etc there are twice as many knit 60 rows as knit 10 and that forms the shoulder bodice part - very cute sweater for beginners but I have knit many of them for my own kids and used them for in the house on top of pjs.


I am a new beginner in knitting things, and I would love to make a baby sweater. Can you give me the full pattern for the one your are referring to in this quote? If it is asking too much here.....could you refer me to a free easy (beginner) pattern for a sweater for a baby? Thanks in advance for your help. Judy


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

nancyannin said:


> When I see the instruction to turn my work, I do just that - turn the work around, shifting the right needle to my left hand and the left needle to my right hand. But today, I was perusing a site with knitting techniques, and I think I may have been doing this all wrong. (I'm still a beginner, so no surprise, really.) Here's the link to the site I was viewing -
> http://www.auspinners.com.au/knitting-information/knitting-information.aspx
> 
> Scroll down to "Knitting Techniques" then click on "Turning" to see what I was reading.
> ...


The instructions you mention are primarily concerned with part-row knitting. This can be when you knit part of a row then turn, leaving the remaining stitches for use later. In this case you would be working up one side of the neck.
Another way you may have turn is in short-row knitting. This could be when you want to knit something that will finish up circular but not working round and round. Say you start with 50 sts. For the 2 rows you would knit all the stitches there and back. On the 3rd row you would knit 44 sts, turn and knit back to the start. On the 5th row you would knit 38 sts, turn and knit back to the start. You would repeat this until you had knitted the last few stitches, turn and gone back to the start. After that you would knit two rows on all the stitches, then you would repeat the short row section again.
The instructions show you how to wrap the yarn around the next stitch as you turn so that you avoid leaving a hole in the knitting.
When you have done enough of the two rows straight and the short-row section you will find that the work comes round in a complete circle. You cast off and join the cast on and cast off stitches. Usually you have to knit a small circular piece to put into the centre.
Short rows are sometimes used in shoulder shaping to elimate the 'steps' that cast off stitches can make, especially if your yarn is very thick.
Sorry, I left out a bit. Your method of turning, i.e. right-hand needle to left hand is OK. It's the only kind of turning that I know.
Sorry this is so long but I hope it helps.
Di


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like short row, wrap and turn


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ronie said:


> when they said to knit to the end of the row you just turn your work so you are knitting back... with the wing span you knit back you turn 16 stitches before the marker. In that case you are turning before you get to the end of the row. Just follow her instructions word for word and it is quite easy.. I just LOOKS complicated...
> 
> 
> marylo12 said:
> ...


Ronie...
Thanks so much, I wondered about that part!


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

grammacat said:


> Looks like short row, wrap and turn


That's about right but I thought just saying that might not have been enough. Anyway, as the world must know by now I'm nearly always longwinded. It's the keyboard that does it. Anytime I get near one I get typer's diarrhoea (that's a lousy word to spell, hope I got it right)
Di


----------



## Spiripeh (Jun 25, 2012)

You've been turninig correctly all along.
In knitting, turning and knitting the next row gives you a stockingnet stitch, knit every row.
If, after turning, you purl the next row, (knit, purl, knit) you get a ribbed stitch.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Spiripeh said:


> You've been turninig correctly all along.
> In knitting, turning and knitting the next row gives you a stockingnet stitch, knit every row.
> If, after turning, you purl the next row, (knit, purl, knit) you get a ribbed stitch.
> 
> Hope this helps.


nope, when you do flat knitting and you knit every row you end up with a garter stitch. When you knit one row and purl the next, alternating like this, you get stocking/stockinette stitch. A ribbing is when you knit 1, purl 1 across the row turn, and then knit the knit stitches and purl the purl stitches that face you.

As far as the turning goes, she has already stated that she understands this on the sixth post on page one.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> It's kinda hard to explain, but short rows are a technique where you make your knitting "curve" - like to make a heel on a sock. In order to do it you knit fewer and fewer stitches each row by turning before you get to the end. That's what they are referring to. If you really want to learn how to do that, let me know and I can give you some videos to watch, but the answer to your original question is that when you come to the end of a row in normal knitting, you do just exactly what you said, switching the needles to the other hand. Hope I haven't confused you too much.


Please post video links.

Thanks.

Pzoe


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

nancyannin said:


> OK, now I understand. I've knit several pairs of socks, and the patterns said to do exactly what you said - turning before the end of the row. I didn't do it correctly, but I'll know better the next time. Thank you for the explanation. You described it perfectly.


You can also use 'short rows' to do shaping like a dart in a sweater or vest. Like stitching in a dart when sewing.


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

I have been knitting for a number of years but never done short rows. Thank you from me too.


----------



## lgood (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Pzoe,
There is a GREAT free class available at CRAFTSY.com that I just took and the teacher explains very clearly the various way that short rows can be done. Here is the link: http://www.craftsy.com/class/short-rows/96


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I also did the Craftsy short row course. The woman is pretty good teaching it.
> 
> As for turning, the article presented makes it very clear at the beginning that there are 2 different techniques. The first is for knitting across a row and turning. No mystery here.
> 
> ...


Yes, I did miss that distinction, but thanks to all of you, I know better now. I've heard so many ladies tout those Craftsy courses, I'm going to have to get signed up for some. I'm so excited to have finally found a hobby that I really enjoy and that I can take with me wherever I go. Since we like to travel, that portability feature is a good reason to have this hobby.


----------

